# Polished Bliss: New M3...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

A nice easy one to finish the end of last week with, a protection detail on this M3 Cab:










Overall not too bad, just the usual winter grime you get at this time of year:



















As always, the pre-foam comes first - Hyper Wash @ 60 degrees:










Left to dwell for 5 mins:










Then rinsed off at high pressure, taking a good 10 minutes to get as much grime off as possible:










Menzerna 7.5 was sprayed onto the wheels and left for 30 secs:










Then agitated with various brushes:



















After the wheels were rinsed off, the tyres and arches were cleaned with Megs Super Degreaser and then rinsed off:




























Eimann Fabrik Engine Degreaser was used for the engine bay:

- Sprayed on and left for 30 secs:










Then agitated:










And then rinsed off:










After another foam, the car (including the shuts) was then washed with a lambswool mitt and the 2BM:










After rinsing, I removed some minor tar spots with Tardis and then put the car inside for claying.

Marsha helped for this bit as she'd finished packing all the days orders:










Gloss-It Mild clay was used, as you can see the paint had little contamination, this was the worst of it:










The car was then dried off with a MF towel and I then removed some transport wax that was still visible in the engine bay/shuts etc:










After some Tardis on a work towel:










With the paint nicely prepped and dried off, it was time to lay down the initial basecoat of sealant, using Werkstat Acrylic Prime:










This was worked into the paintwork using a damp MF pad and then buffed off after 10 mins.

Acrylic Jett was then applied with a plush MF:










3 coats of Jett were applied with 30 mins in between each coat. It's a great product especially for winter as the protection is awesome once there's several coats on and all the products work perfectly regardless of temperature 

Whilst I was doing the paintwork Marsha polished up the tailpipes with Megs NXT metal polish:










She also sealed the wheels with Blackfire's Metal Sealant...










...then dressed the tyres with Gloss-It:










Once left for 15-20 mins and then worked in with an applicator pad, the tyres end up looking like this:










The product dries into the tyres with no excess residue so sling isn't an issue 

I Rain-X'd all the exterior glass:










I then turned my attention to the interior, which needed a quick hoover and then an entire wipe down of all surface areas.

It would appear the dealership gave it a nice going over with some shiny dressing. Here's a tip - If you're going to dress the interior, make sure you do all of it...



















Gloss-It Leather Cleaner was used to wipe down all leather and vinyl/plastics:










Raceglaze Leather Balm was then used to feed the leather:










Interior glass was cleaned with Eimann Fabrik and the shuts were the polished/sealed with Werkstat Prime Strong:










Left to cure:










Buffed off:




























The paintwork was then given a light mist with Werkstat Acrylic Glos:










Then buffed off to remove any smears from the Jett:










The Rain-X was then removed with the help of the Rain-X glass cleaner:










The engine was also dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant:










And here are the after pics, some taken with my camera and some with Rich's D300 as always:


























































































































































Total Time: *8 hours*

Thanks for looking 

Clark


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

super photography especially the Michelin tyre pic:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic work Clark, looks spot on, do like the new M3.

I don't believe we've had the pleasure of meeting Marsha?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work as usual - who shined the dashboard at the dealer, stevie wonder?


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Brilliant!


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Now thats how they should look when they leave the showroom! Brilliant!


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

brilliant work as always lads, lovely car prefer the coupe though


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Nice work there Clark as usual. Just a pity the new M3 is the ultimate dog IMHO.


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks awesome as per usual!!

However, on a side note, maybe your camera is too good, as I can see the address on the boxes in the background of a photo where Marsha is claying ...

Other than that, spot on :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Excellent again!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks stunning as usual mate!!

I really fancy trying the Werkstat products, i take it you highly recommend them bud


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Stunning mate,lovely colour


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I like this new Gloss-It product you are using for the tyres recently, Clark. Could you give me the full name of the product because applying a mist and then wiping it over sounds like quick work - especially if it doesn't 'sling off' as you say. The tyres also look very natural and not overly wet-looking which I ain't too keen on.

Great maintenance work by the way.:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Great turnaround. Lovely car in a stunning colour.

Nice to see Marsha Mallow helping out too.

:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think this is a picture of the Tyre Dressing bottle?

http://www.gloss-it.net/util/popima...s.com/BMS/gallery/images/10547229e6e77179.jpg


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Top class motor, now with a top class finish.:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I think this is a picture of the Tyre Dressing bottle?
> 
> http://www.gloss-it.net/util/popima...s.com/BMS/gallery/images/10547229e6e77179.jpg


cheeks of steel!!!

:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I think this is a picture of the Tyre Dressing bottle?
> 
> http://www.gloss-it.net/util/popima...s.com/BMS/gallery/images/10547229e6e77179.jpg


Hmmmm that looks soooo classy..Not

lovely finish nice to see you have moved on from jeans (very professional looking now) :thumb:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Fantastic work Clark, looks spot on, do like the new M3.
> 
> I don't believe we've had the pleasure of meeting Marsha?


Perv!

:lol::lol:

I have!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning Clark, nice to see you more active on here these days! Love the new M3s. Plenty of bargains out there at the mo.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work guys, looks super glossy with loads of Metalic flake from the Jeffs, im liking this stuff more and more the more i use it


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks great Clark, another excellent job.


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Excellent job :thumb:


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

looks stunning. One question though, why did you put rain X on adn then remove it? i thort you put it on and left it so it can repel the water?


----------



## GTSport (Apr 12, 2008)

Does anybody knows the name of the colour? Is it Spacegrey metallic?


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

look absolutely mint buddy, good work as always, and great write up, hope to see some one soon.....


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great work as always Clark :thumb:

Nice to see on the job training for Marsha .

Can you explain the process with the Rain-X, mainly how the glass cleaner works to help take the residue off.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Clark.....


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice work, looking great as always!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work, excellent shine in the after shots.


----------



## mart.h. (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW :doublesho:doublesho
thats fantastic 
as always
:thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Lovely as always


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Fantastic result Clark! The M3 looks so beautiful.


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Excellent job. :thumb: You've got to love Werkstat.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

gardian said:


> looks stunning. One question though, why did you put rain X on adn then remove it? i thort you put it on and left it so it can repel the water?


The Rain-X cleaner adds further protection whilst cleaning at the same time. I've found that it doesnt leave smearing like plain water can do at times, especially if it's cold


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

brucie said:


> Looks awesome as per usual!!
> 
> However, on a side note, maybe your camera is too good, as I can see the address on the boxes in the background of a photo where Marsha is claying ...
> 
> Other than that, spot on :thumb::thumb:


Sorted, well spotted mate. I meant to blank them out at the time but realised i'd forgotten to do so when I was about 20 miles from my computer last night :lol:



MatrixGuy said:


> Looks stunning as usual mate!!
> 
> I really fancy trying the Werkstat products, i take it you highly recommend them bud


We wouldnt use it if we didnt highly rate it! It's what I use on all our cars at home with the exception of one which is currently wearing Gloss-It :thumb:

cheers for the feedback as always guys


----------



## Olliebloory (May 4, 2008)

spot on.....


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks great


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Brilliant stuff :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

great job as always, the car look lovely but i prefer the balance of the saloon shape, also is that chrome on the window edging, a nice touch, not!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there as always :thumb:


----------



## jimmas (Jan 24, 2007)

fantastic as always :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, looks stunning!:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Stunning, need to see more........................of Marsha


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

plankton said:


> Stunning, need to see more........................of Marsha


I dont think her husband would be too happy 

Plus, she reads the DW forums now and again so you dont wanna come across like a sleazy old man do you?

or do you?.... :lol:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

that tyre gel looks aaaawsome! when can we get some!?!?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It should be with us early next week but Rich and Ange will be in New York so it wont be added to the store untill they're back, so probably around 10 days time (i think!). Announcement will no doubt be made in the Polished Bliss section of the site when it's in the store


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Clark said:


> It should be with us early next week but Rich and Ange will be in New York so it wont be added to the store untill they're back, so probably around 10 days time (i think!). Announcement will no doubt be made in the Polished Bliss section of the site when it's in the store


Rich is gonna be in New York? Hmm thats just 20mins away from me. NY is a great city, he will have a good time.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

:lol::lol: at the dealer interior trim dressing effort!

Lovely attention to detail throughout as per usual for you, great end results.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

what flooring is that please looks nice! is it the race deck stuff?!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

PTAV said:


> what flooring is that please looks nice! is it the race deck stuff?!


It's made by a company called dyno tile (I think!) :thumb:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

thanks! in the process of making mine look better but not spending the earth!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

We cant fault it really. It's lasted well and even survived being ripped off the ground by the front wheels of a Gallardo lol! It just clips back into place


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

I know it will have been asked countless time before, but whats the pad thingy you use while washing your cars?
as seen in the first Pic?

cheers


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looks great


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Clark said:


> We cant fault it really. It's lasted well and even survived being ripped off the ground by the front wheels of a Gallardo lol! It just clips back into place


How did you manage do that? Have you been using the launch control when pulling out cars to inspect them in sunlight again Clark? :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

dsms said:


> How did you manage do that? Have you been using the launch control when pulling out cars to inspect them in sunlight again Clark? :lol:


Maybe.... 

Nah, if you turn the steering too far whilst the car is stationary you can sometimes pull the floor up a bit


----------



## GTSport (Apr 12, 2008)

GTSport said:


> Does anybody knows the name of the colour? Is it Spacegrey metallic?


Anybody?

@Clark
Could you please ask the owner. It's very important for me. Thanks.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm 99% sure he said it was spacegrey....


----------



## GTSport (Apr 12, 2008)

Clark said:


> I'm 99% sure he said it was spacegrey....


If you have a chance, could you please ask him. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

GTSport said:


> If you have a chance, could you please ask him. Thanks in advance for your help.


Surely there's a quicker way to find out than me asking him next time he's in past?...


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

awesome results as usual clark, well done !

now, excuse my ignorance but am i right in thinking that no machine polishing was used during this detail...

are we really not gonna get this gloss it in the south east


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

hus55 said:


> awesome results as usual clark, well done !
> 
> now, excuse my ignorance but am i right in thinking that no machine polishing was used during this detail...
> 
> are we really not gonna get this gloss it in the south east


No machine polishing mate, all work done by hand 

And of course you can get Gloss-It in the SE, you'll just have to buy it from us as we're the only trader that will be selling it :thumb:


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

why by hand clarke? was the m3's paint pretty good to start with or is gloss it special in any way?

ps, i am happy to buy from you guys, you have had my custom before:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

hus55 said:


> why by hand clarke? was the m3's paint pretty good to start with or is gloss it special in any way?
> 
> ps, i am happy to buy from you guys, you have had my custom before:thumb:


I didnt use Gloss-It?

It was just a protection detail and the paint was very good, so there was no need to work the Prime in by machine


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

Great write up!


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Great write up Clark, stunning job as always:thumb:


----------



## BNR32 (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantastic prep! Loving these threads!


----------

